# Ebay purchase



## supercharged04 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thought I would add to my collection of low grade pins. I came across this and for the price thought it seemed like a good deal for a lb of pins. If I am told otherwise I figured I would just put then back on myself and try to get my money back. What do you guys think? http://www.ebay.com/itm/320863854291


----------



## kuma (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Super , how are tricks?
I hope your well!
I see that the shipping is free , so depending on your chemical costs as long as you manage to recover around the gram mark your in sure profit.
It looks clean and unused to me so you might even manage a bit more than a gram , although that's just my own guess!
Also , with all the pins being attached like that , it looks good for the sulfuric cell to me , 8) 
All the best with it , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## supercharged04 (Mar 13, 2012)

That is the plan for a sulfuric cell sometime time the near future. I liked these pins for that reason also, because they are 1 piece I can just hang them in and don’t have to pile them on my screen. (Unless I am wrong) I am still digging deeper into research right now. I have a cell made up, and get the whole process of the cell, but am still looking into the procedures after its been stripped. Until then anything that looks like a good deal or free things I stumble on can be torn down and stored away.


----------



## kuma (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Super!
It sounds like you have a plan chief!
Take your time and play it safe , 8) 
All the best with it for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## supercharged04 (Mar 13, 2012)

Could anyone make an educated guess as to what this would yield?


----------



## Geo (Mar 13, 2012)

plated on one side, i'd guess, maybe 0.2g per pound.


----------



## kuma (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi geo , how are tricks?
I hope your well!
They looked like they were plated on both sides all the way down the pin to me chief , I still would have guessed more , my bad! :roll: 
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## supercharged04 (Mar 14, 2012)

They just came in here is a better picture some of the pins are falling off but no big deal ill run them with my other loose pins. They are completely plated and a little extra above the break off point.


----------



## Geo (Mar 14, 2012)

i apologize about the previous reply. i wont edit it but i will add here that i meant to type 2g and not 0.2g. i think my fingers and my brain dont connect so well sometimes.  after seeing the picture up close, i can see they are plated on both sides, so that would bring the weight up to, perhaps 4g per pound. pins are hard to estimate by weight because when calculating surface area, well, those are small areas. this is good, the smaller the pieces equates to more gold per pound as you have less base metal. a pound of tiny plated pins can have an ounce of gold as seen in one of the contest lately, where a large honking piece of gold plated brass that weighs a pound may have only a few tenths of a gram.


----------



## supercharged04 (Mar 14, 2012)

Man I just looked at that contest you were talking about that is awsome wish I could get that lucky some day. I would be happy to get just enough to cover the cost of learning a new hobby, all my previous hobbys only sucked up money and never gave a penny back.


----------



## Claudie (Mar 15, 2012)

supercharged04 said:


> Man I just looked at that contest you were talking about that is awsome wish I could get that lucky some day. I would be happy to get just enough to cover the cost of learning a new hobby, all my previous hobbys only sucked up money and never gave a penny back.


 Women huh? :|


----------



## joem (Mar 15, 2012)

supercharged04 said:


> Man I just looked at that contest you were talking about that is awsome wish I could get that lucky some day. I would be happy to get just enough to cover the cost of learning a new hobby, all my previous hobbys only sucked up money and never gave a penny back.



Luck is just a word people use who don't have the knowledge . There is no cost to learning on this forum only cost of supplies. In business cost is a term used that refers to "customer always pays you back". Hobbies are for fun not money. Working is for money not fun. Fun is free scrap for money.
It's funny how I am now hearing the phrase "Joe, You were lucky to get that deal on scrap" but in reality if you apply the paragraph above to my profits you can see luck wrapped up together with increasing knowledge and increasng efforts. On the reverse side I have not won any gold guessing contests because I do not have enough knowledge (luck?) in that area.
just my thoughts


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 15, 2012)

Luck is where preparation and knowledge meet opportunity


----------

